# Car insurance



## Mike.anita (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi we are hoping to buy a small car in Spain any advice on insurance and buying or any other advice would be very welcome.
Area Alcossebre Castellon.
Mike


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

As far as insurance goes, Linea Directa have English speakers, if that helps. https://www.lineadirecta.com/
I switched to them a few years ago and they've always been extremely helpful.

Before I renew I always use a comparison website to get cheaper quotes and then use those to try and beat the price down. It is in Spanish only:
Rastreator.comâ„¢ - Comparador de Seguros de Coche y mÃ¡s


----------

